# Hochseeangeln Fehmarn



## Hochseeangler93 (19. August 2014)

Servus Leute#h
Am Wochenende geht es das erste mal mit dem Kleinboot auf die Ostsee,war sonst immer nur mit dem Kutter draußen. Wir angeln in den Gewässer vor Fehmarn. Da es mein erstes mal mit dem Kleinboot ist hab ich noch einige Fragen.
Gibt es dort gute Hotspots, die ihr mir empfehlen könnt?
In welcher Tiefe werden die Dorsche wohl stehen?
Macht es Sinn mit dem Echolot Rinnen zu suchen(Habe gehört, dass da die Dorsche stehen sollen) oder kann man die Viecher überall fangen?
Ist es sinnvoll die gleichen Pilker bzw Gummifische wie beim Kutterangeln zu nehmen(benutze meistens welche so um die 100gr)oder kann man ruhig etwas leichter angeln?
Habt ihr vielleicht sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps für mich?

Ich freue mich über jede Anwort 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hecht32 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Hallo,
Bitte mach doch noch ein paar Angaben:
Wie groß ist dein Boot? Motor? Wo genau?
Suche schon benutzt? 
Macht die Sache für alle viel einfacher!


----------



## Hecht32 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Ach ja, Wetterbericht schon nachgeschaut? Am WE Windstärke 5-7 und Regen! Viel Spaß!|kopfkrat


----------



## Sebastian83 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Vorsicht bei der Wettervorhersage nicht mit dem Kleinboot raus !!! Kleinboot max. Windstärke 4 #d

Vor allem im Sund und Belt geht das mal gar nicht da kann die Strömung und die Wellen richtig heftig werden. |bigeyes

Wartet lieber auf ruhigeres Wetter bei der Vorhersage macht das eh keinen Spaß und wenn Ihr trotzdem raus fahrt nehmt ne Zitrone gegen Skorbut mit, des weiteren empfehle Ich die Wörterbücher Deutsch-Polnisch-Deutsch / Deutsch-Dänisch-Deutsch . #h

PS. : Brandungsangeln geht immer gut auf der Anlandigen Seite wenn das Wetter mistig ist. :m da fängt man auch abends und nachts ordentlich Fisch.


----------



## Hochseeangler93 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Es handelt sich um ein kleines 4-Mann Boot,welches wir uns auf Fehmarn beim Bootsverleih leihen wollen. Ich habe nachgeschaut und so windig soll es eigentlich garnicht werden


----------



## Hybrid (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Verehrter Herr Hochseeangler93,

glauben Sie es einfach Leuten mit Erfahrung, und falls nicht dann fahren Sie bei dieser Vorhersage bitte alleine raus auf See.

Sie müssen ja nicht noch andere in Gefahr bringen ....

Beste Wünsche H.


----------



## Hochseeangler93 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Doch ich glaub euch das schon,dann wird es wohl auf eine Kutterfahrt hinauslaufen


----------



## Fischfrea (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

@ Hochseeangler
ich denke mal wenn es bei der wettervorhersage bleibt wird Dir auf Fehmarn kein Bootsverleih ein Boot raus geben. Denn die haben berechtigter Weise ein begehren ihr Material z behalten bzw. wohlbehalten zurück zu bekommen.
Heute haben wir zwar erst Dienstag und bis zum WE könnte sich das Wetter ändern aber wie Vorredner schon schrieben würde ich bis maximal Bft 3 mit einem Kleinboot raus fahren zumal danach das Angeln sowieso keinen Spass macht. Und Verantwortung gegenüber den Begleitern hast Du auch noch oder man ist völlig Gewissenlos#q
Petri
Fred


----------



## Hochseeangler93 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Hat trotzdem jemand noch ein paar Tipps für die nächste Fahrt mit dem Kleinboot?


----------



## Sebastian83 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/fluegger_leuchtturm


Naja 4 - 6 bft. bei Böen bis 7 bft.

Neeeee #d Ich verstehe das Ihr das evtl. länger geplant habt und euch drauf freut aber seid vernünftig.

Ich besitze ein 4,2 m Kleinboot mit 8 PS und kann nur dringend davon abraten.

Und wenn Ihr was gebucht habt dann geht Brandungsangeln auf der Auflandigen Seite. Da habt Ihr auch genug Fisch euern Spaß und viel weniger Risiko, denk ma drüber nach |kopfkrat Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich |uhoh:


----------



## Hochseeangler93 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Fischfrea schrieb:


> @ Hochseeangler
> ich denke mal wenn es bei der wettervorhersage bleibt wird Dir auf Fehmarn kein Bootsverleih ein Boot raus geben. Denn die haben berechtigter Weise ein begehren ihr Material z behalten bzw. wohlbehalten zurück zu bekommen.
> Heute haben wir zwar erst Dienstag und bis zum WE könnte sich das Wetter ändern aber wie Vorredner schon schrieben würde ich bis maximal Bft 3 mit einem Kleinboot raus fahren zumal danach das Angeln sowieso keinen Spass macht. Und Verantwortung gegenüber den Begleitern hast Du auch noch oder man ist völlig Gewissenlos#q
> Petri
> Fred


Ich hatte nie vor irgendwen zu gefährden.Ich wollte mit meinem Vater rausfahren,aber er hat auch schon gesagt,dass das nichts wird,wenn es zu windig ist.


----------



## Sebastian83 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Hab ja den ernst gemeinten Tipp Brandung Abends und Nachts gegeben.

Die Seite von Fehmarn wählen wo der Wind drauf steht (Auflandig) das funktioniert super. |wavey:

Petri Heil

Keiner hier meint es schlecht, es stößt bei den Leuten die sich auskennen nur auf unverständnis. #6


----------



## Hochseeangler93 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Fischfrea schrieb:


> @ Hochseeangler
> ich denke mal wenn es bei der wettervorhersage bleibt wird Dir auf Fehmarn kein Bootsverleih ein Boot raus geben. Denn die haben berechtigter Weise ein begehren ihr Material z behalten bzw. wohlbehalten zurück zu bekommen.
> Heute haben wir zwar erst Dienstag und bis zum WE könnte sich das Wetter ändern aber wie Vorredner schon schrieben würde ich bis maximal Bft 3 mit einem Kleinboot raus fahren zumal danach das Angeln sowieso keinen Spass macht. Und Verantwortung gegenüber den Begleitern hast Du auch noch oder man ist völlig Gewissenlos#q
> Petri
> Fred


Gewissenlos bin ich bestimmt nicht und ich würde auch nie jemanden in Gefahr bringen. Ich bin halt noch nie mit dem Kleinboot raus gefahren und habe deswegen hier nachgefragt


----------



## Hochseeangler93 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Sebastian83 schrieb:


> Hab ja den ernst gemeinten Tipp Brandung Abends und Nachts gegeben.
> 
> Die Seite von Fehmarn wählen wo der Wind drauf steht (Auflandig) das funktioniert super. |wavey:
> 
> ...



Dann kann man sich auch etwas freundlicher ausdrücken und muss mich hier nicht so anmachen und als gewissenlos bezeichnen,ich wäre bestimmt nicht raus gefahren,wenn es die Wetterbedingungen nicht zu lassen Trotzdem danke für deinen Tipp,wir fahren dann wahrscheinlich mit einem Kutter oder werden unser Glück beim Brandungsangeln versuchen


----------



## Sebastian83 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Ich hab mich hier ja nicht unsachgemäß geäußert oder bin beleidigend gewesen.

Bei so ner vorhersage fährt man nicht raus das Wetter auf See kann in Minuten kippen.#c

Wenn man 1-2 km weit draussen ist und dann auf einmal Sturm einsetzt is das alles andere als harmlos, Ich habe nicht nur einmal erlebt das die Ostsee von Total glattem Wasser in Minuten sich auf hohe Wellen mit Schaumkronen gewandelt hat.

Cool Down, hier wollen alle nur dein bestes keiner hier will dich ärgern oder dir deinen Angeltag vermiesen :vik: es geht um die Sicherheit.


----------



## Sebastian83 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Ich beobachte mehrere Tage im voraus mehrere Wetterapps und Wind und Strömungskalender bevor Ich raus fahre.


----------



## Hochseeangler93 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Sebastian83 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich hier ja nicht unsachgemäß geäußert oder bin beleidigend gewesen.
> 
> Bei so ner vorhersage fährt man nicht raus das Wetter auf See kann in Minuten kippen.#c
> 
> ...


Dich meinte ich auch nicht.Sorry,dass sich das für dich so angehört hat.
Lasse mich halt nur nicht gerne von den anderen als gewissenlos bezeichnen.Ich weiß,dass mir keiner was will und dass es um Sicherheit geht,aber dann könnte man mich ja einfach freundlich darauf hinweisen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Sebastian83 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Gibt halt Leute die einfach nur die Kriese kriegen wenn Sie so etwas lesen  

Geh mal in die Brandung (Auflandiger Wind), Paternostersysteme mit weißen oder Fluoperlen mit Spinnerblättchen. 
Eine Rute mit Krallenblei fest verankern eine mit normalem Blei zum Rollen in der Strömung (aber nicht zu leicht).
1 Watti als erstes auf den Haken dann einen Seeringler als Konter für den Weichen Wattwurm.
Die Rollrute auch mal ein bisschen nachziehen und nicht allzu weit raus (meist fängt man stattliche Platte direkt auf der ersten Bank) 
Meist steigt in der Dämmerung auch der ein oder andere Dorsch ein.
Auch wenn das Kraut in der Schnur manchmal etwas nervig ist das läuft.

Viel Erfolg und Petri heil #6


----------



## Fischfrea (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Hochseeangler93 schrieb:


> Gewissenlos bin ich bestimmt nicht und ich würde auch nie jemanden in Gefahr bringen. Ich bin halt noch nie mit dem Kleinboot raus gefahren und habe deswegen hier nachgefragt



Hochseeangler ich habe geschrieben 


			
				Fischfrea schrieb:
			
		

> Und Verantwortung gegenüber den Begleitern hast Du auch noch oder man ist völlig Gewissenlos#q


nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das Wort oder sollte man nicht überlesen 
Ich denke mal ALLE hier wollten Dir nichts böses, aber gerade offene See und Kleinboot bei den Wettervorhersagen lässt vielen hier die Haare zu Berge stehen. Ich selber fahre seit vielen Jahren mit eigenem Boot auf die Ostsee und weiss aus Erfahrung wieviele nie wieder in den Hafen aus eigener Kraft zurück kehrten. Einige noch lebend aber etliche zahlten auch mit dem Leben. Und gerade Fehmarn ist ein heikles Thema Du kannst raus fahren mit einer Bft 1-2 fährst von Burg über Staberhuk hoch Richtung Puttgarden und Knall haste dort schon wieder ganz andere Windverhältnisse als in Burg und so geht es um die ganze Insel. Aber wie ich schon zuvor schrieb glaube ich nicht das Dir ein Vermieter bei den gemeldeten Wind verhältnissen ein Boot vermieten wird.
Auch stell Dir nicht ein all zu großes Vergnügen bei den gemeldeten Windvorherrsagen auf dem Kutter vor. Sorry tut mir leid aber ist so würde mich eher aufs Brandeln an Deiner Stelle versteiffen.
Petri
Fred


----------



## Hochseeangler93 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Sebastian83 schrieb:


> Gibt halt Leute die einfach nur die Kriese kriegen wenn Sie so etwas lesen
> 
> Geh mal in die Brandung (Auflandiger Wind), Paternostersysteme mit weißen oder Fluoperlen mit Spinnerblättchen.
> Eine Rute mit Krallenblei fest verankern eine mit normalem Blei zum Rollen in der Strömung (aber nicht zu leicht).
> ...


Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Ich werde es so mal versuchen und hier berichten, ob ich was gefangen habe|supergri
Petri


----------



## Hochseeangler93 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*



Fischfrea schrieb:


> Hochseeangler ich habe geschrieben
> 
> nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das Wort oder sollte man nicht überlesen
> Ich denke mal ALLE hier wollten Dir nichts böses, aber gerade offene See und Kleinboot bei den Wettervorhersagen lässt vielen hier die Haare zu Berge stehen. Ich selber fahre seit vielen Jahren mit eigenem Boot auf die Ostsee und weiss aus Erfahrung wieviele nie wieder in den Hafen aus eigener Kraft zurück kehrten. Einige noch lebend aber etliche zahlten auch mit dem Leben. Und gerade Fehmarn ist ein heikles Thema Du kannst raus fahren mit einer Bft 1-2 fährst von Burg über Staberhuk hoch Richtung Puttgarden und Knall haste dort schon wieder ganz andere Windverhältnisse als in Burg und so geht es um die ganze Insel. Aber wie ich schon zuvor schrieb glaube ich nicht das Dir ein Vermieter bei den gemeldeten Wind verhältnissen ein Boot vermieten wird.
> ...


Nagut,dann war das wohl ein Missverständniss:m
Achja,ich habe eben mit dem Vermieter telefoniert. Er sieht es genauso und meinte, dass man es bei dem Wind vergessen kann und dass es viel zu gefährlich ist


----------



## Stulle (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Biss 6 ist schon was für die härteren kutter fahrer aber noch machbar frage ist dann ob fang Gründe zu erreichen sind wünsche euch viel Erfolg


----------



## lucky lachs (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hochseeangeln Fehmarn*

Grüß Dich Hochseeangler93, 
nehme an Du startest von Burgtiefe aus. Gute Fänge haben wir bei Staberhuk, zwischen Leuchtturm und Gefahrentonne gemacht. 
Zu empfehlen ist auch das 12m-Loch nähe der Fehmarnbrücke. Da ging immer was. Gefischt haben wir mit leichten Pilkern und Meerforellenblinkern. Hatten bei 3 Ausfahrten 27 Dorsche, eine Meerforelle und einen Hornhecht. 
Allerdings solltest Dir ein gutes Sonar zulegen. Sonst stocherst nur im Teich und fährst frustriert heim. Habe mir in nen Trolly ein Garmin 720S 
mit Batterie eingebaut. Dazu eine Seekarte geladen. Das Sonar haben wir 
am Boot befestigt. Dann steuerst Du die Stellen mit Unterwasserkonturen gezielt an und fängst auch. Als wir da waren sind auch viele ohne was nach Hause. 

Glück auf und Petri Heil.


----------

